# 2 drivey presa females needing knowledgable homes



## Carla Walker (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello all,

We have 2 presa females left over from our rescue efforts that are in need of knowledgeable homes.

Presa #1- Tia, Florida























Tia's original owners didn't know what to do with her, and tied her up in the backyard for her first 9 months. Then they finally surrendered her to the local shelter. A local rescue volunteer took her in, and has done wonders with her, but placing her has been the problem. While she is fine with Allison, and fine in her current situation - living at Allison's doggie daycare- she hasn't found a permanent owner that can handle her.

I am hoping someone with a mind for working dogs, and the experience of such, may be a better fit. She has been tried in a few homes, but been returned for different reasons, which leads me to think it's the owners, not the dog.

If you are interested in Tia, you can contact me, or Allison directly at [email protected].


Presa #2 is Italy, Virginia.























The group that pulled Italy originally thought she was a Cane Corso, so they named her and all the pups she bore in the ASPCA shelter Italian names. She is estimated at 2-3 yrs of age, and very drivey. SHe is being fostered by a knowledgable presa breeder, and has been great with her kids, but is very thick headed and energetic. She is also same sex dog aggressive, and was originally an escape artist from their kennel (she wanted to be with people). Since she is already spayed, most of the presa community has not been interested in her of course...and those looking for a pet were not inclined to take on her energy level. The foster family has done wonders with her, and she has settled in, but needs a home of her own.
You can contact me, or Connie at [email protected] in you want to know more about Italy.

Both of these girls have been in foster care too long, and we're running out of options. They are both Spayed, UTD on shots, and Italy is microchipped as well.


----------

